# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Sesenta países debaten en Roma un plan mundial sobre el agua

## Embalses

El Tribunal Supremo ha anulado los planes de Emergencia Nuclear Exteriores de las centrales nucleares españolas, aprobados por el Gobierno en 2006, por entender que fueron elaborados sin la participación de los municipios en los que se encuentran estas instalaciones.

En una sentencia contra la que no cabe recurso, la Sala de lo Contencioso-Administrativo del TS estima la demanda interpuesta por la Asociación de Municipios Afectados por Centrales Nucleares (AMAC) y anula los cinco Planes de Emergencia Nuclear que aprobó el Consejo de Ministros el 9 de junio de 2006.

Los cinco planes de emergencia nuclear afectaban a las siete centrales que hay distribuidas en cinco provincias españolas: Santa María de Garoña (Burgos), Almaraz (Cáceres), José Cabrera y Trillo (Guadalajara), Ascó y Vandellós (Tarragona) y Cofrentes (Valencia). El fallo del Supremo da la razón a los demandantes y considera que el Gobierno no se ajustó a derecho porque elaboró los planes de seguridad de las centrales nucleares sin contar con los municipios que las albergan.

En este encuentro prepararán el V Foro Mundial que tendrá lugar en marzo en Estambul

Delegados de 60 países se reúnen hasta mañana en la sede de la FAO, en Roma, para debatir un plan de acción mundial sobre la gestión de los recursos hídricos. El encuentro constituye la tercera de las reuniones que servirán para preparar la conferencia ministerial del V Foro Mundial del Agua, que tendrá lugar en Estambul en marzo.

Según el Consejo Mundial del Agua los mayores riesgos a los que se enfrenta la gestión del agua son el crecimiento demográfico y la expansión de las ciudades, elementos que conducen a una mayor presión sobre los recursos hídricos, así como el desarrollo industrial y el cambio climático.

----------

